# Most rare discovery



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Every once in a while you hear of someone walking out of a flea market or antique shop with a great discovery at an absolute phenomenal price. It seems these discovery's often happen to those who really don't want the item other than for its monetary value, but its great to hear someone passionate about planes when you hear about the #1 they scored. So the questions are:

1. What is the rarest find you've ever walked out with? I'm not looking for the $5 #5s, just the $12 #9's and such.
2. What did you do with it? Sell it and pocket the profit, set it on your mantel, hid it in a safety deposit box, use it daily, whatever?
3. Did you restore it. Even if you sold it, did you restore it first. If you kept it did you restore it.
4. Did you know what you had when you bought it?
5. If you kept it, do you put it to use?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha! The first thing that went through my mind was my wife. I chuckled as I answered the questions in my head.

Unfortunately, the above situation has not happened to me.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Not happened yet. I just discovered a newer antique shop in my town so I will be going there to check stuff out, but at only 26 years old, I have plenty of time for some discoveries!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

$8 out the door #4 Stanley Handyman ( a might rusty)

Still in use, after a restore









And making nice shavings









knew it was a #4 plane, wasn't sure which.

Hey, it been busy, alright??


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Are the handymans a little more unique?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I lucked into an estate sale once where somebody in the
family had owed a pattern shop. I acquired several crank
necked chisels and gouges, a bunch of very rare (at the
time) pinch dogs, a vintage miter trimmer and some 
assorted other things like clamps. I don't remember what
I spent but it wasn't much. I sold some of the pieces
but still have the chisels and gouges.

I also found a Bedrock #4 at an estate sale for $4… and
I had despaired because when I was coming in I saw a 
fellow leaving carrying a couple of jointer planes and
I figured guys like him had cleaned the place out. I
don't have that one anymore either but it was a goon plane.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

That would be my Spear & Jackson 26 inch handsaw (circa 1830). It was the first saw I bought secondhand off ebay. The seller's picture was crap, but I took a punt on it. I think I paid around £14. When I unwrapped it, I actually had goosebumps. I had never seen such a beautifully crafted tote.

I had no idea what I had when I bought it. I mean I knew it was a S&J, but not that it was that old or that gorgeous. I have restored it and once I get around to sharpening it, I intend to use it.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Last week end we went to our local flea market and I was in search of a particular Jointer plane I had seen a few weeks before. It was still there, but the seller had rethought his pricing and decided it was made of gold with platinum inlay. I passed on it.

I did happen to find a pair of Disston saws, a D7 that was a bit pitted and a D8 that will make a great user. I paid $10 for the pair and they are in the soup right now getting cleaned up.

I also found a Witherby 8" drawknife that is sharp enough to slice paper, and a Witherby 7/8" firmer socket chisel. It needs a new handle which I'll make in a few days. Price was $3 for both of those.

Next find was a Morrill 1A sawset dated 1880 that was still in a box, and looked nearly new except for having been bounced around in someones flea market junk…. $2

My final find was a PS&W PEXO 3/4" firmer chisel that also needs a new socket handle. It is well used, but looks well taken care of. It looks like it was being sharpened and someone just quit for some reason. It is sharp, if a little rusty and still has a burr on the cutting edge where the sharpening wasn't finished. $1.

I made out like a bandit I think!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Stanley #92, pristine for $17.00.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Made out like a bandit, eh? I resemble that remark. Handymans are a bit hard to find, in decent shape.

Let's see maybe it was a Stanley #8c @ $25. A rusty pile of stuff. Rehabbed back to a useful shape, and it is being used. I'll keep it for a while, i think.


----------



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

A pair of Stanley 750 chisels (3/4 and 1 in) for $1 at a yard sale. Craigslist has been a treasure trove. Delta unisaw 52 in fence, hitachi 3hp router, and floor nailer for $100, Porter Cable 690 series router with D handle and plung bases, router table, set of 6 bits for $75. Not a wood working tool, but I found a benchmade assist open knife, new in the box at Goodwill for $8.88. Kept it all.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

C'man/King Seely DP and C'man/Dayton bench grinder w/ cabinet stand w/ light, trammel points, drill bit grinder stand for grinder. All in excellent condition. $150.00.
Grizz 0444Z w/ DC, blades (Freud), vernier calipers,, mobile base (Shop Fox), and miter/cross cut sled. $500.00.
All practically new.
Just don't tell anybody.
I sometimes get pooped just haulin' this stuff to the shop.
Bill


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have about 55 planes many of them old Stanleys I don't restore any of them ,they are all users I bought a stanley #1 and #2 at a garage sale. The #1 was cracked and the #2 was in fair condition I paid $5.00 for the pair. I'm a power tool guy so I don't use my planes every day but the are still handy to have when I need them.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have three very heavy duty clamp/presses I have
accumulated. All three are special purpose industrial things 
and I am not sure but I think I got them all for less than 
scrap metal prices. Of course there was some labor involved
in moving them. These are tools for making money with
so I don't consider them collectible, but they are 
thoroughly cool to have available for a wood fabricator.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I might have one of these stories involving a lathe in a garage sale tomorrow.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

A one and two side-by-side for $5. I think this was precisely the kind of stuff Don was looking for!


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

Went to a estate yard sale. Unreal what was there and the prices
12" Parks planer with orignal stand $100.00 very good condition no wear that i can find, works great
14" jet lathe with a stand $100.00 like new 
tool box and everything inside $10.00 Had 2 kickback stops for a table saw still in the boxes priced $48.95 ea. and 
a lot more little things in it 
2 new in pack Bulldog featherboards $5.00 ea. 
lots of other little tools
I spent over $300.00 all the cash i had with me. and to far to go back or i'd have bought more!! Later that afternoon i saw a 24' goose neck trailer loaded front to back with the saws that were to big for my small shop. 
Moral of the story: Take more cash you never know what you may find !


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I've purchased some nice planes but not anything extraordinary; just some good old users.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Several years ago I got a Stanley #47 for $35. The add said they were not sure what it was, I looked at the picture, blew it up and thought this might be. When it arrived It was what I thought it was. I do not use it, it sits in a drawer. Back then I was determined to get one of every number stanley made !
I have also bought ESTWING leather handle hammers for $1 at flea market.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

A one and two side-by-side for $5 has to be the winner so far. Its the thing dreams are made out of.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't understand A one and two side-by-side for $5


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

A Stanley #1 and #2 bench plane (the 2 smallest and rarest of the #1 thru #8) together in one spot for $5.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Got it. Al, is that true?


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yes I bought a set of jap chisels for 5 dollars 210.00 new and a old stanley sweetheart No.4 at the time I didn't know it was a sweetheart the blade was bevel up but when I looked at it there was something special about it it was dirty and all, but it had a short front nob and the rear handle was real dark color I walked away and come back and bought it for 10.00 got home and cleaned it up seen the sweetheart emblem and about fell over after I cleaned it up it planed very smooth and everything was very tight and its heavier than other stanleys its my favorite handplane and my best handplane I have 29 I think its a pre ww2 but it doen't have stanley on the lever cap, it has a # under the blade and stanley on the lever and 2 patent dates a short fat front knob what model could this be


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

My best. Yes, that is $50. I didn't even think about trying for a lower price. Many are Brown and Sharpe.All in excellent condition.The original owner put his name on the bottom drawer in 1918. Box made by Pilliod, Swanton Ohio.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Steve, it sounds to me like you've got a franken-plane. The 2 patent dates on the bed would make it a type 9 (1902-1907) or a type 10 (1907-1909). But the sweetheart blade is Type 12 to Type 15 (1919-1932) Are you sure there aren't 3 patent dates?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just spent a whole dollar on a little plane. Shelburne? Mohawk?? Little fella, about 7' long by just under 2" wide. has a "Four-holer' adjusting wheel.









Going to be awhile before this one is done…









And, it will be a user…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Scott, that's what A1Jim scored. The #1 was cracked though, so he should probably give it to me


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

haha. Even a cracked #1 will fetch you a huge chunk of change. Wow, A1Jim. And of course it happened to a power tool guy. ;-)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe a millers falls #700??? Cap has a lot of old red paint on it..


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

Straightbowed - am I missing something in your story? Are you under the impression that "Sweetheart"-era planes are rare? The truth is they sold tens of thousands of them. I personally have 34 in different sizes. Highest price paid was for a pristine #7 (40.00) no more than $5.00 to $7.00 for others.


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup, a1Jim probably gets the prize, but lunns $100.00 parks planer with original stand has to be a close second. Heck, I paid $300.00 for my parks, home made wooden stand, and got a great deal. True work horse, not very loud, 1/2 the price of a lunch box, and no snipe. Don knows the story of my $12.50 stanley #1. Turned it into an 18" Rikon bandsaw. Everyone keep lookin, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while.

Good luck to all
Randy


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

An Emmert vise for 300.00 made me a happy camper. I'm using it to hold a Beall threader kit and making 1 1/4 inch threaded poplar rod.

Yeah buddy.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Where do I begin? I have 2 Emmerts and paid a total of $100 for the pair. I have a $10 Stanley #1 which stays in the house, and a NIB Akeda dovetail jig for $50, but my favorite is the R. L. Gage jointer plane that cost me $5. I was actually reaching for a very mundane Stanley #5 when a guy hip-checked me out of his way so he could grab the #5 and he pushed me in front of the Gage. Oh, and I paid $350 for my 5hp Unisaw X5 then turned around and sold my Rigid 3660 for $300. Nice upgrade for $50. )


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Bought three wilton quick release bench vises for $10 ea. at a school auction. Let friends have two, I still have one.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I got 2 new Lie Nielsen planes at a garage sale for $100. That made my day.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont know if this counts but…..

I won the door prize at a local woodworking show. It was worth $2500 so I bought a 3.o HP Professional Sawstop for $500. That made my day!


----------



## CanalboatJim (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought a Stanley #45 for $10 at a garage sale about 30 years ago. I found this unusual plane in a box of junk. My little girl ( now 33 ) was getting into things, so I decided to leave. That evening I was reading in Fine Woodworking about these old Stanley combination planes and realized that was what I had been looking at and walked away from. The next morning I rushed back to the sale and the plane was still there and to make things even better the price had been reduced. Unfortunately it had only one cutter with it, but it was in great condition. I used it once to cut a grove in a plate shelf. It has been on display in my shop ever since.


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

Powermatic model 72 12" table saw $100, Foster K-line 12" planer $100. Im just beginning to try and understand hand tools so I hope the streak continues.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I went to a bunch of garage sales and bought a Dremel Scroll Saw for two dollars. It's not a very high quality scroll saw but it was only two dollars, you can't even buy a bottle of Coke for that.
Something inside it is ceased up so the motor stalls but the motor definitely does work. I have too many machines lying in pieces in the shop right now so I'll have to wait 'till I'm done my restorations to see what's wrong with it..


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I came across a moving and storage company that was selling off unclaimed goods. I came away with about $800 worth of Starrett tools for around $100. There was more , but I ran out of money. Example: 12" vernier height gage w/case, value $165, my cost was $15; 60" straightedge, value, $180, my cost, $20. Everything was in pristine condition. Another time I got a Hobart 12" slicer for $75 ar a garage sale. These cost thousands of dollars today.


----------



## Tom148 (Mar 14, 2012)

I a new member to LJ and have been reading about planes and collecting with interest.

I got some planes a few years back for free and have always wondered what they might be worth. From what I can tell the all look to be about 1940's vintage and have seen some use. They appear sound though they need some TLC.

So maybe some folks here can enlighten me…The planes are as follows:

1 Shelton #9
2. Unmarked same size and angle as the Shelton w/ made in the USA on the casting.
3. Another unmarked with the name Dunlap on the keeper
5. Stanley a little longer than the Shelton #9. It has a blue body with a casting # C557M1
5. 2 Stanley #5's

So Some of them need new handles and maybe a knob but all the metal bits appear complete and restorable.

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Tom, all of them would may make decent users. Depending on condition, they would be worth from $10 up. A typical Stanley #5 goes for $20-$30 unless its in really bad shape. I think you'll find the C557M1 is newer. I'd suggest restoring them and give them a whirl.


----------



## Tom148 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Don….That's good information. I may do a little research on restoration techniques and give it a whirl.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I found a T.GOLDSMITH standing fillister plane with rosewood boxing and a beautiful nicker wedge in an antique store for $22.00. Thomas Goldsmith was an early Philadelphia maker. The books say American makers didn't make standing fillisters, they're so rare they don't exist. You can date this plane to the early part of the War of 1812 because of the rosewood boxing, the British blockade made boxwood very difficult to get and by the late part of the war Goldsmith was using intermittent beech and rosewood boxing. Philadelphia made planes are highly desirable to collectors. I mentioned this when I found it on a tool collectors mailing list and turned down an immediate $600 offer.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

About 50 cutters for a #45 combination plane. Owner had it in a box or rejects-about 11,000 tacks, staples and upholstry dumoflagy. Oh, the price--$.50 for the box.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

bought a stanley #5 in a box with a bunch of other tools for $40:









after restoring most of them, I figured I'd take a look at the block plane in the bunch, found out it was a Stanley #140 skew-rabbet block plane:








cleaned it up, and am using it all the time - what a great plane!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

For me, it'd have to be the Ohio O1 I found a few weeks ago in an antique store. I've only come across a handful of Bailey-type hand planes over the last year in the area where I live, and they were all 4s, except one 5 and one 6. I've never seen a 2, 3, 4 1/2, 5 1/4, 5 1/2, 7, or 8, so seeing a #1-size plane was a shock.

Still decided what to do with it.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Delta-Milwaukee floor model 14" drill press, circa 1939; FREE. I've had it for over 35 years now and it still runs perfect. I use it almost every day.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A Union plane, sized to match a Stanley #3c, for $5.. Kind of rusty when i bought it last night









Cleaned up rather nicely, though









and a side ways glance









Just $5…..


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

A lot of my tools were those kinds of finds.

Sargent #7 plane, Langdon saw for mitre box (1875), Dovetail saw (have no idea its age, my guess is early to mid 1800s), tenon saw (early 1800s), Stanley SH screwdriver (1920s), I had a Brown jointer plane that I cleaned up and donated (late 1700s to early 1800s), Bailey #3 plane, and old saw set, a couple of my disston saws, an early Stanley scraper plane. Its weird that when I need a tool for a job, I find it in the craziest places.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

My latest finds were an early Bedrock #605 1/2 for $8.00 and a Stanley #95 for $3.00. Since I don't have either one in my constantly growing collection, I think I'll keep these two. This is only the second Bedrock I've owned. The first one, a #604, I sold to an LJ member that has become a good friend and was the one responsible for telling me about this site. I got a lot more out of selling that one than if I had kept it! The more I find, the more I look!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I scored on this plane Stanley #103 Liberty Bell 1876.










However, it is missing a blade and handle

Arlin

PS - $25 paid


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Here is a good site for thouse who wish to collector old and vintage tools.
http://www.tooltimer.com/beginners.htm


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yes I have a stanley #5 1/4 in sweetheart is it of any signif or just another stanley plane


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Steve, I'd put a sweat heart 5 1/4 somewhere in-between leaning hard toward "nice"


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A couple of years ago I found a rusty old Bedrock 605 (1914-1918) for $6 at an antique store. I knew it was worth more than $6 in parts. I restored it, liked it, and used it for a while, but decided to sell it for $85 to fund another size that I didn't have (Record 05-1/2) ....I probably could have held out for $100-$110, but was happy with the price I got.


















I also once traded some lumber that I had acquired for free and $60 cash for 3 Bailey planes….a #3 and #5 (type 17 or 18 IIRC), and a 5-1/4 (type 13 circa 1927-28)....all in nice shape. I sold the #3 and #5 for $60, and kept the 5-1/4 type 13….total cost - $0. I didn't realize that age or nice condition of the type 13 when I made the deal. All it needed was some cleaning….it's one of the few that I keep to show off and admire but don't use.

Sold these:









Kept this:


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been VERY lucky finding tools. Last year I found a Stanley #1 at an estate sale and bought it for $10, I' also found a set of Stanley #20 chisels in the original leather roll for $30 and a EUREKA treadle lathe for $30. I still have all of them, although I do not use them. I posted pics of the chisels on another forum to see what they were and was immediately besieged with offers. My biggest disappointment was posting a picture of a Sargent Honyebee last year for research before I bought it and someone who saw the picture contacted the seller and bought it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Dave, what is a Sargent Honyebee?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Dave - I would think a Stanley #1 is pretty rare…..at least I've never seen one. Nice find!


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

the stanley 5 1/4 I have is pitted bad on 1 side from sittin in a box but it sure works smooth every sweetie I have planes and feels better than others why is this a little better build or ?


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Don, the Honeybee is one of the bullnose rabbet planes. This one was a 1507 1/2 (IIRC). I've seen them go on ebay for $2500.

Scott, Thanks!! I now have a 1, a pair of 2's, and several of each of most of the bench planes after that. ) Thought I had found a 10 1/4 a while back when I guy that asked me to teach him how to sharpen whipped out a 10 1/4 that he was using for "around the house stuff". I kept asking him what he wanted for it and he kept saying he'd been using it so long he'd "gotten used to it" and didn't want to have to get used to another one.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Steve, are you referring to Sweetheart model planes? If so, I think its the iron. I know a lot of guys that swear by the SW blades and insist they get a better edge and seem to hold them better.


----------

